# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Smash, tennis wearable wristband, Rob Crowder, Melbourne, Australia

## Airicist

Website - smashwearables.com

Founder - Rob Crowder

"Smash: The game changing tennis wearable" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "One to watch: Meet Smash Wearables, the world’s first digital tennis coach"

by Bronwen Clune
May 27, 2014

----------

